
Are there undercover software architects? - lowry
Is there a business that sends their software architects as undercover employees in client companies: work as cashier, so that they later fix cash machines software,  work as insurance broker, so that they write better software for insurance companies,work as accountants so that they fix financial software?
======
pwason
I don't know about "undercover", but both my work office and my home office
are underground, thus, to some, I am known as "codevark".

